# Faiborn Ohio swap meet for this year will be Saturday 1 April



## Foxclassics (Mar 20, 2017)

The first swap meet for this year will be Saturday 1 April instead of 25 March.  Links and Kinks 1128 N Broad St Fairborn Ohio 45324
Flyers to come later.
Any questions let me know. 

Tim

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 20, 2017)

Ok thanks for update


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice


----------



## partsguy (Mar 24, 2017)

April 1st? Say, is this a joke?! 

I'll plan to be there.


----------



## Foxclassics (Mar 24, 2017)

partsguy said:


> April 1st? Say, is this a joke?!
> 
> I'll plan to be there.



No joke. [emoji605] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Oldnut (Mar 27, 2017)

See you guys there


----------



## partsguy (Mar 28, 2017)

The wants list:

- Bendix Aviation Two-Speed set up (bonus points if it's laced into a matching Huffman wheel set)
- Early 60's men's non-tanklight gas tank for a Huffy/Dayton
- 50's or 60's Wald middleweight kickstand

I do plan to bring some bikes to sell. I'll have at least two, maybe four?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 30, 2017)

What time is best 9-10 or later ?


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 30, 2017)

I'll be there I guess


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 31, 2017)

never been there-I plan on being there tomorrow!-will take nice wood 36 hole for 28" tire rim price $23.00


----------



## partsguy (Mar 31, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> What time is best 9-10 or later ?




The peak hours are about 8-11:00. I typically take off about noon...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 31, 2017)

Ok thanks ,looks like alittle on the cool side but not bad


----------



## partsguy (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah, it looks pretty nice out tomorrow  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimsbeercans (Apr 1, 2017)

Sorry guys, Was heading there this morning and work called. The flu took our weekend help so I made the stupid mistake of getting the phone call. Should of let it ring!

need a report or pics...Thanks Jim


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2017)

Let's see some pics!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 1, 2017)

Sorry I didn't take any pics but decent turnout considering weather


----------



## Foxclassics (Apr 1, 2017)

Weather was cool but it was not a bad meet.  I did not take any pictures either. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Apr 1, 2017)

No pics from me either. It was a good turnout, but not much walk through traffic. Lots of stuff for sale, not enough buyers.

I did pick up some fender braces and a kickstand I needed, and got a lead on a tank.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 2, 2017)

that's to bad no one takes pictures at this show!!!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 2, 2017)

that's to bad no one takes pictures at this show!!!!!!


----------



## Foxclassics (Apr 3, 2017)

I usually get pics of this swap meet.  Here is a picture of the 41-42 Dayton Huffman I picked at the swap meet.  















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 3, 2017)

Get em next month


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 7, 2017)

Is there a flyer showing the othe dates yet ?


----------



## partsguy (Apr 13, 2017)

Any updates for the other swaps?


----------



## Foxclassics (Apr 14, 2017)

I will see if I can find out the next swap meet and if there is a flyer yet. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (May 6, 2017)

The next Fairborn Ohio swap meet is June 3rd starts at 9am.  Flyer is coming. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 6, 2017)

thanks for info


----------



## partsguy (May 8, 2017)

Foxclassics said:


> The next Fairborn Ohio swap meet is June 3rd starts at 9am.  Flyer is coming.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Thanks! I want to try to have some of my repop parts ready. Even got a new display case!


----------

